# Flaming Lips (Sgt Pepper's Cover)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Quite convincing and thought provoking. I like it more than the OG!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I doubt it is better than this:






Easy star's lonely hearts dub band


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I doubt it is better than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gentleman's version. Mine is the hipster version.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Quite convincing and thought provoking. I like it more than the OG!


I am sorry and do not agree, nothing beats the original .


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Why 'Fwends'?

I had wondered if I was missing something, having never knowingly heard a song by the Flaming Lips. I just listened to Yoshimi/Pink Robots. I'm disinclined to pursue further.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The lips version is more for teens and college kids.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Found this one in my collection: _Sgt. Pepper Knew My Father_










An astounding group of cover artists:


A1The Three Wize Men*–Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band3:22A2Wet Wet Wet–With A Little Help From My Friends2:38A3The Christians–Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds5:26A4The Wedding Present With Amelia FletcherGetting Better1:58A5Hue & Cry–Fixing A Hole4:06A6Billy Bragg With Cara Tivey–She's Leaving Home2:51A7Frank Sidebottom–Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite
Featuring [Special Guest Appearance] – Little Frank And The Beastie Puppets3:07B1Sonic Youth–Within You Without You
Composed By – George Harrison5:03B2Courtney Pine Quartet–When I'm Sixty-Four4:10B3Michelle-Shocked*–Lovely Rita2:25B4The Triffids–Good Morning Good Morning2:46B5The Three Wize Men*–Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (Reprise)2:40B6The Fall–A Day In The Life3:56

As well as the Flaming Lips cover version, I also have the Mojo (magazine) Presents disc:










Still, one can validly argue that the original is still "the best." Except ... there is now the 2017 release 50th Anniversary Edition featuring the "New Stereo Mix By Giles Martin". And it's a goody.










But ... I'm still waiting for The Residents cover version. That one might well throw out any arguments about which is better: the original, or ....?


----------

